# cor-bon



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Just purchase a box of cor-bon 45acp 230gr. jhp+p has anyone shot these was wondering about recoil/muzzle flash, never shoot + p bought them by mistake. 
thanks


----------



## nobodE (Aug 16, 2006)

*It's my understanding...*

that Cor-Bon typically uses powders specially formulated for low muzzle flash so you should be fine in that respect. I used to carry Cor-Bon 200gr.+P loads exclusively but changed a couple of years ago. I now use the Taurus Hex Bullet 185gr. solid copper. It gives equal expansion, if not better, in a standard pressure load. There's less felt recoil and muzzle flash. There's nothing wrong with the Cor-Bon load but if you can get the same performance without beating up your weapon, to me, that's the way to go.:smt023


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

nobodE said:


> ..... I now use the Taurus Hex Bullet 185gr. solid copper. It gives equal expansion, if not better, in a standard pressure load. There's less felt recoil and muzzle flash..... .:smt023


Where might one find these bullets to purchase......as bullets only or loaded ammo? Ya' got a good source for us? Any info greatly appreciated!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Nice choice: 
TAURus copper bullets .45 acp 185 grain


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That brand usually costs a bit more, doesn't it?


----------



## nobodE (Aug 16, 2006)

*MSRP is $19.95 per the link...*

posted by Blastard but I've bought them for for a couple of bucks less. The bullets are now available from BarnesX or Midway but you can buy factory loads as cheap as you can buy the bullets. They're only available in .45 even though they were saying all calibers would be onthe market. Solid copper bullets for all calibers are available so if you wantd 9mm or .40 you would have to load them. They're well worth checking out. The Taurus link a couple of replies earlier should take you to some wholesalers, IIRC.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*??*



gene said:


> Just purchase a box of cor-bon 45acp 230gr. jhp+p has anyone shot these was wondering about recoil/muzzle flash, never shoot + p bought them by mistake.
> thanks


Gene,
What are you going to shoot them in ? I use them in 3" Kimbers to XD45acp TAC..very happy with them. I can pick them up at around $16.00 a box here. Local dealer gives me 15% off his shelf price.

RJ


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Ronnie J
Be shooting them in a colt LW commander, I shoot the Fed. 165gr. personal defense, but run out of the Hp thought I would try the Cor-bon untill I seen the + P.
Don't need that I pick them up by mistake.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Nobode E
Ever heard of Deshler high school?


----------



## nobodE (Aug 16, 2006)

gene said:


> Nobode E
> Ever heard of Deshler high school?


Did a short stretch there. '75-'79. Live just down the street now.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info, all. I need to buy some bullets to load 'cause I sure like the looks of those!:mrgreen: 
'


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Put my time in 1954-56 don' you just love it?


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Theose +P will get your attention. I went to Corbon Compact 165gr DPX non +P. This load is for under 4" guns but in Commander will hit about 1100fps. With min. recoil. They run in all my 45's gust fine. I also use DPX in my 380's


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Thanks Michael-T on that info. will look around for those i thought after i got home with the + P i would never shoot them, will trade for something else.


----------



## nobodE (Aug 16, 2006)

*Fond memories for sure...*



gene said:


> Put my time in 1954-56 don' you just love it?


Can't think who we both might know from that era. Maybe Glenn Enlow or Delores or Doris Nesbitt? "Flab" Smith maybe? Not sure when they graduated. PM if you know an of these before we get too far off topic.


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Those names don't ring a bell, its been a few yrs. how about bud barnes, edd smith.james hunt.


----------



## nobodE (Aug 16, 2006)

No bells ringing, sorry.


----------

